# بابا ..بابا ..هو على أيامكوا كان فيه .....؟!



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يوليو 2012)

*أنا مخلف عيل لِمض ...آى والله لِمض لماضة السنين ...*
*مش عارف طالع لميين دة ؟؟!!!*

*كنت أسمع جدتى " الله يرحمها " تقول لأبويا " الله يرحمه "*
*هى أيامكوا دى يابنى أيام ؟! ...*
*هو انتوا شفتوا خير ؟!!*
*الخير كان على أيامنا احنا ...!! *
*جتكوا نيلة فيكوا وفى جيلكوا المهبب دة...!!*

*وتوفيت جدتى الى رحمة الله ...*

*وجاء والدى " ربنا يرحم الجميع " ليردد لى نفس الكلام*
*هى أيامكوا دى يابنى أيام ؟! ...*
*هو انتوا شفتوا خير ؟*
*الخير كان على أيامنا احنا ...!! *
*جتكوا نيلة فيكوا وفى جيلكوا المهبب دة...!!*

*وأنا بدورى قبل ما ربنا يرحمنى كنت حابب أقول للواد البوقين دول*
*مع بعض التعديلات ...خشية من لسانه الطويل ولماضته ..*

*هى أيامكوا دى يابنى أيام ؟! ...*
*هو انتوا شفتوا خير ؟!!*
*الخير كان على أيامنا احنا ...!! *
*جتكوا ( القرف ) فيكوا وفى جيلكوا المهبب دة...!!*

*نظر لى "الواد " نظرة فلسفية أستعلائية *
*أعرف ان العيل اللمِض دة هيكييل لى بأدب ..*
*وهيشيلها لى للرد فى أقرب فرصة ...*

*وقد كان ...*

*ليست فرصة واحدة ولا أثنتان ...بل عشرات الفرص ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يوليو 2012)

*الفرصة الأولى كانت هكذا ...*

*- بابا بابا ..على" أيامكوا " كان فيه لاب توب ؟*
*= أية على " أيامنا " دى ؟!..انت شايفنى حفرية من الحفريات ياض ؟*​

*- مش قصدى طبعا ..بس حضرتك اللى دايماً بتقول على " أيامنا " على " أيامنا " ..*​ 
*( تنحنحت ) وقد ألجمنى رده المهذب *
*= ايوة يا سيدى ..على " أيام أبوك " كان فيه لاب توب طبعا ..*
*- حضرتك تتذكر أول لاب توب أشتريته كان ماركته أية ؟*​ 
*أعتدلت فخوراً بنفسى وقلت له بأستعلاء*
*= كان ( كومبك ) حاكم أبوك ما كانش يشترى الا الأوريجينال ..مش الصينى اللى على " أيامكوا " دة اللى مغرق السوق ..!!*
*- واوووو ..كومباك مرة واحدة ؟*​ 
*= لية ياض أنا شامم ريحة تريقة ؟*
*- لالالا ..العفو يابابا ..اصل "كومباك" دلوقتى مش ماركة يعنى *​ 
*= ياواد كان ماركة على "أيامنا" ..وكان اللى عنده كومباك" أيامها " من رجال الأعمال المحترمين ..*
*- طيب ياترى تفتكر راماته كانت قد أية ؟؟*​ 
*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه ...سؤال محرج....عيل غتيييت *
*= آآه يعنى ..مش فاكر قوى ..أنت عارف بقى أبوك مش بيدقق فى الحاجات دى ..*
*- لالا ..أنت عارف .. ؟*​ 
*= مش وراك مذاكرة ؟ قوم ياللا ..اية اللى فكرك " بالأيام " دى ؟*
*- قول بس ...عشان خاطرى ..*​ 
*= حاضر يالمض ..كانت على ما أتذكر يعنى ..على ما انا فاكر يعنى*
*- هااه ..*​ 
*= هااه فى عينك ..كان حوالى 64 *
*- 64 أية ؟*
*= مش بتسأل عن الرامات*
*- أيوة ...64 اية بقى ؟؟*
*= الرامات 64 ..راماته كانت 64 ...*
*- 64 جيجا والا 64 أية ؟!!!!*​ 
*= لأ جيجا أية ..64 ميجا *
*- نعم **؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*= نَعمَة لما ترفصك ...ما أنت سمعتنى قلت أية و عارف بروح أمك لو نطقت ...*​ 
*وكان من المستحيل أن ينطق ..*
*لأن الواد أنقلب على قفاه من كتر الضحك ...*​


----------



## Critic (1 يوليو 2012)

ههههههههههههه مبدع كعادتك
انت فى النقد الساخر ملكش حل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> ههههههههههههه مبدع كعادتك
> انت فى النقد الساخر ملكش حل


*مش تستنى لما تشوف باقى بهدلة الواد فيا شكلها أية ؟*
*منورنى يافادى ...*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههه مش عارف طالع لمين هاااااا 

كمل كمل الله يفتحها عليك *


----------



## the shepherd (1 يوليو 2012)

بجد لازم اعترف انك من القلائل الي بيعرفوا يضحكوني و بستمتع جداً بكتباتهم . و مش في المنتدي بس انا بتكلم بصورة عامة . 
 في انتظار المزيد يا كبير  ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يوليو 2012)

*الفرصة الثانية ...أغانى الزمن الجمييييل ..*

*طبعا فرق رهييب بين أغانى " اليومين دول " وأغانى زمااان ...*
*على " ايامنا " كان فيه أم كلثوم وعبد الحليم وشادية ونجاة الصغيرة و.... *
*( محمد رشدى ) *​

*أثناء قيادتى فى طريق مصر أسكندرية الصحراوى ويجلس الى جوارى الواد اللمض ... *
*لقيتها فرصة أديله درس عن السماع والطرب والمغنى والمعانى الجميلة ...*​ 
*= تسمع محمد رشدى ؟*​ 
*- مين محمد رشدى دة ؟ *​ 
*= مين محمد رشدى ؟؟؟!!!!...ياحمار ..حد يسأل السؤال الغبى دة ؟*​

*- معلش يابابا ..ياريت تحاول تنمى لى ذكائى شوية ..*​ 
*يخرب بيت اللماضة ...*
*= ياض محمد رشدى يعنى صوت الموال يعنى الحُب يعنى الأصالة يعنى ...*​ 
*- خلاص خلاص ..إنجز ...سمعنا أى حاجة فى أم الصحرا اللى حوالينا دى *​ 
*= جتكوا القرف جيل منيل ..." أيامكوا " أيام سودة ..*​ 
*ووضعت السى دى ...ودارت أغنية ( يا ليلة ماجانى الغالى ) ..*
*وانا أتمايل معها طرباً وشجناً ..*
*وهات ياطرقعة بصوابعى مع اللحن ومع الكلمات التى تقول :*​ 
*ياليلة ما جانى الغالى ودق عليا الباب*
*أتبسمت انا زى العادة وقلت ياباب كداب*
*أتارى حبيبى ..بيقول يا حبيبى *
*يامطفى لى لهيبى أفتح *
*دوبنى الغياب ...آآآآآآآه*
*دوبنى الغياب ..*​ 
*هنا أنبرى الواد اللمض وبخباثة السنيين سألنى :*​ 
*- هو كان بيغنى فى بنسيون ؟*​ 
*= بنسيون ؟؟؟*​ 
*- أو أوتيل يعنى ؟*​ 
*= أشمعنى ؟*​ 
*- أصله لو كان بيغنى فى شقته كان هيبقى عنده جرس للباب ..*​ 
*= جرى أية يا خفة ؟*​ 
*- انت مش شايف يابابا انها أغنية قبيحة ؟*​ 
*= قبيحة فى عينك ...لية ياواد بتقول كدة ؟*​ 
*- أصله يعنى اية مستنى حبيبته ...ويعنى أية حبيبته تروح لغاية عنده وتخبط ع الباب ؟؟؟*​ 
*= .............................؟؟؟؟*​ 
*- بجد يابابا ...يعنى أية كمان تقوله يا مطفى لى لهيبى أفتح ؟؟؟*​ 
*= ياواد دة الحب بتاع زماااان *​ 
*- حُب زمااان ؟؟ *
*بابا هو على " أيامكوا " كانت البنات سايبة كدة تروح لحبيبها عادى يعنى وتخبط عليه وهو عازب وقاعد لوحده ؟؟*
*- إلا دوبنى الغياب دى ؟؟؟*​ 
*= ............................؟؟؟*​


----------



## mero_engel (1 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه طريقتك في الحوار رااائعه يا عبود 
متااابعه بقوه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 يوليو 2012)

هى القصة من واقع الحياة يا عوبد ؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يوليو 2012)

*ربنا يخلى كل المُتابعين ...ويكفيهم شر العيال اللمضة ...*
*آآآآآآآآآآآآمين ....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> هى القصة من* واقع* الحياة يا عوبد ؟؟


 *هههههههههههههه*
*لأ من وقعتى السودة .........*


----------



## soul & life (1 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههه دا واد مشكله فعلا طالع لمين الواد ده؟؟؟؟*
*اسلوبك رائع ويضحك اللى ملوش نفس يضحك*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه دا واد مشكله فعلا طالع لمين الواد ده؟؟؟؟*
> *اسلوبك رائع ويضحك اللى ملوش نفس يضحك*


*ومالكيش نفس لية ؟؟*
*لا هو عيب ولا هو حراااام ...*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *لأ من وقعتى السودة .........*



ههههههههههههههههه يعنى إية وقعتك السودة دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## soul & life (1 يوليو 2012)

*لا ولا عيب ولا حرام لكن احيانا الظروف اللى بنمر بيها بتجعلنا زى الجماد لا عارف يضحك ولا عارف يبكى .... بس لما هحس انى هدخل فى المود دا هبقا ادور على كتاباتك علشان على الاقل ابتسم هه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه يعنى إية وقعتك السودة دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*يعنى عمال أتفشخر واقول أيامنا أيامنا*
*زى ما كان جدودنا بيقولوا لنا ...أدينى باخد على دماغى أهوه*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى عمال أتفشخر واقول أيامنا أيامنا*
> *زى ما كان جدودنا بيقولوا لنا ...أدينى باخد على دماغى أهوه*




طيب متزعلشى ....... كلنا فى الهوا سوا 
*كابيتو موسوكوليانى والا مش كابيتو ؟؟*:act23:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *هدخل فى المود دا هبقا ادور على كتاباتك علشان على الاقل ابتسم هه*


*لما تدخلى فى المود ..هتلاقى كتاباتى على أيديك اليمين عدل*
*مش هتوهى يعنى *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لما تدخلى فى المود ..هتلاقى كتاباتى على أيديك اليمين عدل*
> *مش هتوهى يعنى *











عبود 































عبود










































عبود 


يعنى إية ........* المود* ؟؟؟؟


----------



## soul & life (1 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لما تدخلى فى المود ..هتلاقى كتاباتى على أيديك اليمين عدل*
> *مش هتوهى يعنى *


 

*:thnk0001:*:thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> عبود
> يعنى إية ........* المود* ؟؟؟؟


*مش عارف ..*
*بس بيقولوا عليه مكان فيه محلات كتيرررررر ...*


----------



## Critic (1 يوليو 2012)

ما تخلى ابنك يسجل معانا هنا يا ابو عبيد 
خليه يشوفك بتكتب ايه ويسيحلك :59:


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (1 يوليو 2012)

راااااااااااائع عبود
مواضيعك شيقه جداااااااااا
أنا بقترح على الإداره انها تفتح قسم خاص بكتاباتك ومغامراتك مع ابنك ،
أو إنك تعملها على حلقات مجمعه فى موضوع وااااااااااحد

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يوليو 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> راااااااااااائع عبود​
> مواضيعك شيقه جداااااااااا
> أنا بقترح على الإداره انها تفتح قسم خاص بكتاباتك ومغامراتك مع ابنك ،
> أو إنك تعملها على حلقات مجمعه فى موضوع وااااااااااحد​


*ما انا باجمعها أهو كلما تيسر وقت ..*
*أشكرك أستاذى على المرور الجميييل *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> ما تخلى ابنك يسجل معانا هنا يا ابو عبيد
> خليه يشوفك بتكتب ايه ويسيحلك :59:


*ماهو مسييح لى خلقة ...هو أنا ناقص ...*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش عارف ..*
> *بس بيقولوا عليه مكان فيه محلات كتيرررررر ...*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أكيد المحلات دى مقفولة دلوقتى وهتفتح الصبح بالنهار


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> أكيد المحلات دى مقفولة دلوقتى وهتفتح الصبح بالنهار


*هو حسب الأخت نيفيان ...شكل المحلات عندها مسوجرة*
*ومتشمعة بالشمع الأحمر ...*


----------



## soul & life (1 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو حسب الأخت نيفيان ...شكل المحلات عندها مسوجرة*
> *ومتشمعة بالشمع الأحمر ...*


 

*:gun:*:gun:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو حسب الأخت نيفيان ...شكل المحلات عندها مسوجرة*
> *ومتشمعة بالشمع الأحمر ...*



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
دع الخلق للخالق 
خلينا إحنا فى موضوعنا :act23:
يوم الجمعة قرب يجى خلاص يا ترى هناكل فيه إية ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *:gun:*:gun:


 *الله ؟؟؟*
*هو أنتى لسة هنا ؟؟؟ أفتكرت رحتى " المود " ...هههههههه*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 يوليو 2012)

أهلاً بيكى نيفان 

صدقينى لسة كنت بقول لعبود........... ملكش دعوة بنيفان 
دخلتى إنتى بالرشاشات دوغرى هههههههههه

منورة التوبيك


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الله ؟؟؟*
> *هو أنتى لسة هنا ؟؟؟ أفتكرت رحتى " المود " ...هههههههه*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

هههههههههههـ،
هو دهـ صرآع آلأجيــآل

رووعهـ .. كمل كمل 

*.،*​


----------



## white.angel (1 يوليو 2012)

*فين اللماضه دى !!! *
*دة حتى عثل .... امال احنا اهالينا يقولوا علينا ايه ؟؟*
*بس هو بيتكلم صح*
*طيب بالزمه كان على (ايامكم) كريم ومهند وشاروخان*
*اعترف ...!!! D:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يوليو 2012)

*إنت عرفت ماما أزاى ؟*

*- لما أتعرفت على ماما ..كان فيه نت ؟*
*= لأ ما كانش دخل لسة ..*

*- يعنى قضيتوها موبايلات ..؟**!!*
*= لأ ما كانش دخل لسة ..*

*- طيب تليفونات أرضى بقى ..وأوعى تقولى ما كانش دخل لسة *
*= لأ طبعا كان فيه أرضى ...بس جدك كان حاطط عليه قفل *

*- باس وورد يعنى ؟*
*= لأ ماكانش دخل لسة ..*

*- أمال قفل أزاى ؟*
*= ايوة التليفونات على " ايامنا " كانت بقرص مدور كدة فيه خروم تحط صباعك جوة الخرم وتدور القرص مع عقارب الساعة كل تدويرة برقم *

*- آآآآآآآآآآآه عرفته ...ههههههههه ياااه *
*= أية ياااه دى ياواد ؟*

*- قصدى يعنى لا نت ولا موبايل حتى التليفون الحيلة جدو قافله بقفل ؟؟*
*طيب ولما هو كدة على " أيامكوا " كنتوا بتتقابلوا أزى ؟*
*= أنا وامك يعنى ؟*

*- أمال كنت بتقابل مع غيرها ؟*
*= لأ ...هههههه ... بتأكد من السؤال بس ..هو احنا كنا بنتفق على الميعاد اللى جاى فى الميعاد اللى قبل منه *

*- والميعاد اللى قبل منه أتفقتوا عليه ازاى ؟*
*= مش فاكر ...أسأل أمك كدة ... *

*- سالتها قالت لى مش فاكرة هى كمان ...هو انتوا مكسوفين مننا ؟*
*= لأ هننكسف من أية ...أنا فعلا مش فاكر ...*

*- الظاهر أنه كان ميعاد زبالة عشان كدة لا أنت ولا هى فاكرينه ..!!! *
*= ولد ...*

*- بس أنت كنت بتعرف مُزز قبل منها *
*= أيوة لية ؟*

*- أشمعنى أخترت أمى ؟ كانت أحلاهم ؟*
*= لأ ..مش كدة *

*- حبتها هى أكتر ؟*
*= مش بالظبط *

*- يبقى اخترتها بعقلك ...*

*= ماكانش دخل لسة ..*​


----------



## soul & life (2 يوليو 2012)

*هههههه صباح الخير*


----------



## white.angel (2 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههههههههه امال اخترتها ازاااااااى D: *
*مكنش على ايامكوا حاجة دخلت خالص ... كنتوا بتعيشوا ازاى .... *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههه امال اخترتها ازاااااااى D: *​
> *مكنش على ايامكوا حاجة دخلت خالص ... كنتوا بتعيشوا ازاى .... *​


 *العيشة نفسها ...*
*ما كانتش دخلت لسة ...:closedeye*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *هههههه صباح الخير*


 *صباح النوررر *
*أفتركتك ( ما دخلتيش لسة ) ...*


----------



## sparrow (2 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههه
تحفه يا عبود كمل ,, لما نشوف اخره الواد ايه


----------



## soul & life (2 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *صباح النوررر *
> *أفتركتك ( ما دخلتيش لسة ) ...*


 


لا دخلت من شويه انت مش شايف المنتدى نور ازاى:lightbulb::lightbulb::lightbulb:


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (2 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههههه الواد ده مش لمض بس ده لمض وفقرى وتحفة 

شكلة هو اللى هيربيك من جديد بس تربية (مدخلتش الجيل بتعكوا)

وننتظر نشوف اخر اللماضة ....


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (2 يوليو 2012)

هى المسرحية دى هتنتهى إمتى يا عم عبود  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنا إشتريت عرقسوس النهاردة الكيلو بــ 25 جنية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> هى المسرحية دى هتنتهى إمتى يا عم عبود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 *مسرحية أية ؟؟؟يعنى أطرد الواد م البيت ؟؟؟*


> *أنا إشتريت عرقسوس النهاردة الكيلو بــ 25 جنية*


 *على " أيامنا " كان الكيلو بجنيه *
*جتكوا نيلة جيل مهبب و "أيامه " سودة *


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *- بس أنت كنت بتعرف مُزز قبل منها *
> *= أيوة لية ؟*
> 
> *- أشمعنى أخترت أمى ؟ كانت أحلاهم ؟*
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه
امال كان وقتها ايه بالظبط اللي دخل
هههههههه

وبتقول مش عارف طالع لمين ياراجل ؟
هذا الشبل من ذاك الاسد 

ربنا يخليهولكم ويفرحك بيهم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> امال كان وقتها ايه بالظبط اللي دخل


 *الهبل اللى كان داخل بعيييييد عنك ..*
*



ربنا يخليهولكم ويفرحك بيهم

أنقر للتوسيع...

 ويخليكى ونفرح بيكى وفيكى :99:*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (2 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *..*
> * ويخليكى ونفرح بيكى وفيكى :99:*



ويخلينا كلنا ونفرح بيك وفيك وليك :99:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يوليو 2012)

*متابعه  كمل الولد ده سكره ههههههههههه كوبى بيست عبود جونير هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *متابعه  كمل الولد ده سكره ههههههههههه كوبى بيست عبود جونير هههههههههههههههه*


*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه ...العصابة أكتملت بعودة حوبوا*
*مش قادر ع الواد ..هقدر عليكوا ؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الهبل اللى كان داخل بعيييييد عنك ..*
> * ويخليكى ونفرح بيكى وفيكى :99:*



ايه دا كان فيه هبل علي ايامكم ههههههههههههههه

بعد الشر عليا 
يارب :94:
مش تسمع منه دا شرير :gy0000:


يارب انت واللي عاوز الا انا :99:
واشمت فيكم قريب هههه


بس فين العصابه اكتملت دي
دا حتي روني ما دخلتش معانا
يادوب انا وحبوا مين ضمن العصابه تاني ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يوليو 2012)

*هلانه عضوه...عمل الكوارع بتاعت العصابه ههههههههههههههههه*
* هو فى ملايكه بتبقا عصابه..موس ممكن تدا!! الملاك نيفو و الملاك حبو  باقم عصابه!!*
* هى على ايامكم كانت الملايكه عصابات هههههههههه و لا مكنوش دخلو العصابه لسا هههههههههههههههههههههه....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يوليو 2012)

*أطلعى كدة المشاركة اللى قبل بتاعة حوبوا*
*وأنتى تعرفى مين اللى عايز يفرح فيا وبيا وليا *


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *هلانه عضوه...عمل الكوارع بتاعت العصابه ههههههههههههههههه*
> * هو فى ملايكه بتبقا عصابه..موس ممكن تدا!! الملاك نيفو و الملاك حبو  باقم عصابه!!*
> * هى على ايامكم كانت الملايكه عصابات هههههههههه و لا مكنوش دخلو العصابه لسا هههههههههههههههههههههه....*



هههههههههههههههههه انا عارف ياختي
قوليله جايز ايامهم مش كانت فيها ملايكه زينا اصلا :08:

انت ما شوفتش عصابتي الاساسيه هههههههه
الله يرحم موضوع الرقبه الطويله
العصابه كلها كانت منوره ههههههههههههه

محدش يدخل دونا هنا








عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أطلعى كدة المشاركة اللى قبل بتاعة حوبوا*
> *وأنتى تعرفى مين اللى عايز يفرح فيا وبيا وليا *



هههههههههههههه حد يقول علي حماته كدا برده
سكي بقي يا هيلانه علي الفشه والكرشه والكوارع وخلافه
ههههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (2 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> الله يرحم موضوع الرقبه الطويله


*
ههههههههههههههههههههه* *
دة كان يوم .... واتكلمنا بعدها عن العيون تقريباً ... 
طيب ما تيجى نعمل واحد جديد 
:99:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يوليو 2012)

* ههههههههههههههههه اليوم  بتاع الرقبه ده كان رهييييب ضحكت فيه ضحك هستيرى لما كنت  اطير من الشغل هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههههههههه* *
> دة كان يوم .... واتكلمنا بعدها عن العيون تقريباً ...
> طيب ما تيجى نعمل واحد جديد
> :99:*



ههههههههههههههههه
اه عمالنا موضوع للعيون والانف والشعر
مش سبنا حاجه خالص وقتها :08:

هنعمله عن ايه بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## white.angel (2 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> اه عمالنا موضوع للعيون والانف والشعر
> مش سبنا حاجه خالص وقتها :08:
> هنعمله عن ايه بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*سيبيها عليا :99:*
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 يوليو 2012)

الجيل الجديد حظه افضل منا بكثير جدا احنا لم نعرف اى شىء من المخترعات الحديثة كان ايامنا الكرة الشراب  ةحكاوى الكبار عن الماضى حفيدتى عمرها 4 سنوات  وتلعب على الكمبيويتر افضل منى ومعها محمول وتعرف تتصل به وتصور وتعرف كل اسرار المحمول


----------



## soul & life (2 يوليو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الجيل الجديد حظه افضل منا بكثير جدا احنا لم نعرف اى شىء من المخترعات الحديثة كان ايامنا الكرة الشراب  ةحكاوى الكبار عن الماضى حفيدتى عمرها 4 سنوات  وتلعب على الكمبيويتر افضل منى ومعها محمول وتعرف تتصل به وتصور وتعرف كل اسرار المحمول


 

ههههه ربنا يحافظ عليها ويفرح قلبك بيها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يوليو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الجيل الجديد حظه افضل منا بكثير جدا احنا لم نعرف اى شىء من المخترعات الحديثة كان ايامنا الكرة الشراب ةحكاوى الكبار عن الماضى حفيدتى عمرها 4 سنوات وتلعب على الكمبيويتر افضل منى ومعها محمول وتعرف تتصل به وتصور وتعرف كل اسرار المحمول


*يااااااااااااااااااه*
*تصور حضرتك *
*دى أول مرة أشوف لك فيها مشاركة سطرين ونص بحالهم*
*أنا فعلا زى حضرتك كدة ...كل علاقتى بالموبايل انى أقول آآآلو*
*ولو الكمبيوتر هنك منى مش احاول أعمل فيه أى حاجة*
*على مول الكمبيوتر عدل وفرمت اللى جابوه ..ماليش خلق*
*شرفتنى ونورتنى وربنا يخلى لك حفيدتك وتشوفها عروسة قد الدنيا ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> اه عمالنا موضوع للعيون والانف والشعر
> مش سبنا حاجه خالص وقتها :08:
> 
> هنعمله عن ايه بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*جرى أية يابشررررررر*
*اندلقى انتى وهى بعيد عن هنا ..هنا مخصص للواد*
*ولأيامى السودة ...*
*جتكوا الهم ...جيل فاسد ..أى نعم جيل فاسد *


----------



## tamav maria (2 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يااااااااااااااااااه*
> *تصور حضرتك *
> *دى أول مرة أشوف لك فيها مشاركة سطرين ونص بحالهم*
> *أنا فعلا زى حضرتك كدة ...كل علاقتى بالموبايل انى أقول آآآلو*
> ...


 
أأأأأأأأأأأألو ولا ايوه
ما انت لازم تحدد موقفك ياعبود
الدنيا مش سايبه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (3 يوليو 2012)

وانتم ليش ما تجيبون على الاسئله ولدك تحفه بجد حتى نحن سالنا نفس الاسئله لابوي اشلون تعرف على امي وهي سعوديه وهو اماراتي وهي في بلد وهو في بلده ومافي نت او مبايلات ماحصلنا على جواب الظاهر كانو عايشين على مكاتيب  ويستحون يعلمونا هههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (3 يوليو 2012)

أين باقى الموضوع ؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> أين باقى الموضوع ؟؟؟


*عايزة جنازة وتشبعى فيها لطم ؟؟*
*حاضر ..صبرك بالله *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (3 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عايزة جنازة وتشبعى فيها لطم ؟؟*
> *حاضر ..صبرك بالله *



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا لا كمل بسرعة بسرعة بسرعة 

على أيامنا ld: كنا بنخلص الموضوع فى 3 دقايق 

أيامكم سودة المواضيع بتاعتكوا  مش بتخلص :t7:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يوليو 2012)

*التعريفة المخروم*

*كان يعبث بقطعة نقود معدنية فئة الربع جنيه ثم فجأة سألنى :*​

*- بابا ..هو على "ايامكوا " كان فيه ربع جنيه مخروم ؟*
*= اية اللى فى أيدك دة ؟*​ 
*- ربع جنيه مخروم*
*= وأنا مين ؟*
*- أنت بابا ..!!*
*= يعنى انا لسة موجود والربع جنيه فى ايدك ..يبقى الربع جنيه على " أيامنا " وألا مش على " أيامنا " ؟*​ 
*- آآآآآه هو النظام كدة الليلة دى ؟ أنا قصدى كان فيه عملة مخرومة قبل الربع جنى دة ؟*
*= ايوة ..كان فيه تعريفة مخروم*​ 
*- تعريفة ؟؟ يعنى اية دة ؟*
*= يعنى نص" قرش "*​ 
*- هو حضرتك لسة بتتعاطى الحاجات دى ؟* 
*= أختشى ياض عيييب نص قرش يعنى خمسة مليم*​ 
*- والمليم دة أية ؟*
*= آآآآه ..ده أنا هضطر أشرح بقى*
*- معلش عشان خاطرى*​ 
*= القرش على " أيامنا " كان عشرة مليم وكان له قيمة ..مش زى "أيامكوا " السودة دى ..*
*- وعلى " أيامكوا " " البيضة " بقى كانت بمليم ؟*​ 
*(( طبعا أبتلعت التلميح السافل وعملت نفسى من بنها ومش فاهم ))*
*= هههههههههه ...لأ مش على " أيامنا ".. دى كانت على أيام جدتك*
*- ولما البيضة كانت بمليم زمان أية اللى خلاها بخمسين قرش دلوقتى ؟*​ 
*= آآآآه ..ده أنا هضطر أشرح بقى*
*- معلش عشان خاطرى*​ 
*= المختصر المفيد أنه زمان على " أيامنا " كان فيه بركة فى كل حاجة*
*- ودلوقتى مافيش بركة ؟*
*= " أيامكوا " أيام سودة منزوعة البركة*
*- طب مين العبقرى اللى خرم التعريفة دة وخرمه لية ؟*​ 
*= ماعرفش الصراحة*
*- وحضرتك كان مصروفك تعريفة بحاله ؟*
*= توعدنى ما تضحكش ؟*​ 
*(( طبعا ارتسمت أبتسامة ساخرة مكبوتة على زاوية فمه وهو يقول ))*
*- لأ ما أوعدكش ...بس أوعدك أحاول أمسك نفسى*
*= يبقى مش قايل*
*- كان تعريفة من غير ماتقول ..هاه ..وكان بيكفيك ؟*
*= طبعا وكنت باحوش منه كمان*​ 
*- من التعريفة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*= أيوة من التعريفة*​ 
*- تيجى ازاى دى ؟*
*= آآآآه ..ده أنا هضطر أشرح بقى*
*- معلش عشان خاطرى*

*= المختصر المفيد فى كلمة سحرية وهى " البركة " ...البركة يا أبنى*​ 
*(( أطلق للأبتسامة الساخرة العنان وراح يتشاغل بشئ فى يده وبصراحة أتغاظت م الواد قوى عايز أرزع له ومش عارف فسألته : ))*​ 
*= واية الموبايل اللى فى ايدك دة ماركته أية ؟*
*- دة مش موبايل دى " آى بود "*
*= يعنى اية ؟*​ 
*- آآآآآآآآآآه ...دة أنا هضطر أشرح بقى ؟*​ 
*(( شايفين السفالة وقلة الأدب ؟ ))*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يوليو 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه انا حبيت الواد دة أوى هههههههههههههه 
و الله يا عوبد و لقينا اللى يطلع عليك اللى بتعمله فى البشرية :smile02

عرفنى عليه يا بودى معلش عشان خاطرى :t23:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه انا حبيت الواد دة أوى هههههههههههههه *
> *و الله يا عوبد و لقينا اللى يطلع عليك اللى بتعمله فى البشرية :smile02*
> 
> *عرفنى عليه يا بودى معلش عشان خاطرى :t23:*


*ما تعرفيش صحيح مين اللى خرم الربع جنيه ؟*
*وخرمه لية ؟؟*
*لأحسن الواد فاهم ان ابوه موسوعة ومش عارف يرد على *
*سؤال تافة زى دة *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما تعرفيش صحيح مين اللى خرم الربع جنيه ؟*
> *وخرمه لية ؟؟*
> *لأحسن الواد فاهم ان ابوه موسوعة ومش عارف يرد على *
> *سؤال تافة زى دة *



*انا ايش عرفنى .. انا على أيامى الربع جنيه قرب ينقرض اصلا :smile01
بس اظنهم كانو خارمينه عشان نحطه فى الميدالية بتاعت المفاتيح :smile02*


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
عليا الطلاق رغم انى مش متجوز
هههههههههههههههههههههه
بس الواد دا عثثثثثثثثثثثثثثل
شكلة طالعلك يا استاذ عبود
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *عليا الطلاق رغم انى مش متجوز*
> ...


*ماتعرفش مين للى خرم الربع جنيه ؟*
*وخرمه لية ؟؟؟*
*غير حدوتة الميدالية دى *


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماتعرفش مين للى خرم الربع جنيه ؟*
> *وخرمه لية ؟؟؟*
> *غير حدوتة الميدالية دى *


*عيونى لان الاجابة هتلاقيها عندك ثوانى بس اعرفلك الاجابة من حبيبى قلبى وعمرى كلة
وكيد مش هتخلى عنى جوجل
*​


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2012)

*  ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هو انا لسة هشرحلك بقى *​ *في قديم .. قديم الزمان ......... يجي من
   عشرييييين سنة كدة


كانت توجد عملة تسمي الربع الجنية



وكانت تتم صناعتها من الورق مع اضافة زخارف ليها
و كانت الورقة ماشاء الله قد كف اليد لعيل عنده 15
سنة



وكان الناس بتتبسط بيها وبيستعملوها في شراء
مناديل فاين

او شراء مصاصتين او مستيكة تشكلتس


وكان في اطفال تجمعها في العيد عشان بتبقي لسه
جديده

ومترضاش تصرفها


وبعدين كشئ طبيعي ومنطقي حصل تغيير في
الشعب ( وليس في النظام )

ونتيجة لده ظهر الي بعده ربع جنية لكن معدن

وفيه خرم



وابتدا الناس تتجاهله في الاول ومترضاش تاخده

ومنهم الي يتعارك مع السواق لو اداله الباقي في

ربع جنيه مخروم



لكن كان في ناس بتاخده وتحب تحطه في الميداليه
لغايه لما تتملي

ويبقي مبلغ محترم


وناس ابتدت تجمع اتنين منه وتشتري مناديل فاين
( بقيت 50 صاغ )

او يجمعو 4 منه ويشتروا مصاصة ( بقت 1 جنى )

وطبعا مننساش السمكرية الي كان بيستعملوه بدل
الوردة في المسامير



المهم دوام الحال من المحال وحسب التطور
الطبيعي للحاجة الساقعة


ناس اتشالت وناس اتحطت

ناس اتخرجت من الكليات وناس لسه

ناس بتشرب شاي وناس بتشرب ينسون وواحد
هناك بيشرب بيريل

كل الظروف دي ادت لظهور

الربع جنيه بدون خرم



ربع جنيه ظريف كده تبصله تبقي عايز تضحك

المهم دلوقتي هما منزلينه .. يتجاب بيه ايه ؟


وبعدين من غير خرم مش هيتحط في ميدالية او
وردة مسمار؟

لكن كل ده مش مهم :d :d


المهم


الثلات انواع موجودين في الاسواق وبيتم التعامل بيهم حاليا

ومن الممكن الحصول عليهم من اي تاجر او محل عصير

او سواق ميكروباص


وبكده كملت العيلة

الجنيه المعدن / النصف جنية المعدن / الربع جنيه
بدون خرم المعدن / الربع جنيه بخرم المعدن / العشرين قرش المعدن/
العشرة قروش المعدن / الشلن المعدن



وقريبا الخمسة جنيه المعدن


وان شاء الله في اول السنة الجايه .. العشرة جنيه
والخمسين المعدن

وهنمشي كلنا بجراب للموبيل وجراب للدنانير
قصدي الفلوس


والي يروح البنك يروح بشوال او كيس قماش زي
بتاع الخضار



وهنا يجيلي سؤال في غاية اللذاذة والظرافة
واللطافة


هل في بلد غيرنا فيها تداول لعملة واحدة ليها ثلاث
اشكال في نفس ذات الوقت ؟

سؤال لولبى



سؤال يطرح نفسهاو يجمع نفسه او يضرب نفسه او يقسم نفسه 
او ناخد الجزر التربيعي ليه ونستريح

*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

ههههههههههههــ
وربنـآ حضرتكـ مخلف ثكرهـ :new6:..

فيهـ حد يطول يبقى عندهـ إبن مُسلى كدهـ :smile01 ..؟؟

*.،*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يخليهولك ويفرحك بيه
متابعه ..*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يوليو 2012)

*ربنا يخليكو لبعض... اعتقد إنت كنت لمض كدا و انت نونو..... و ماذلت هههههههه:gy0000:*


----------



## white.angel (5 يوليو 2012)

*هو ابنك مرتبط D:*
*الواد دة عثل .... يعيش ويطلع عينك يا عبود قادر  كريم p:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يوليو 2012)

واوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
الواد دا لازم ينضم لحزب العصابه بتاعنا
وهايبقي الزعيم كمان
لانه الوحيد اللي بيشوفك وبيطلع عليك القديم والجديد والنص نص كمان
هههههههههههههههههههه

والنبي وانت بتعزمني علي الايس كريم
هاته معاك 
عشان خاطري 

تدبيسه علني 
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هو ابنك مرتبط D:*​
> *الواد دة عثل .... يعيش ويطلع عينك يا عبود قادر كريم p:*​


* لأ مش مرتبط ...*
*لا هو ولا ابوه :99:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ربنا يخليكو لبعض... اعتقد إنت كنت لمض كدا و انت نونو..... و ماذلت هههههههه:gy0000:*


*بيقولوا آآآه ...بس أنا مش كدة !!!:heat:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> واوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> الواد دا لازم ينضم لحزب العصابه بتاعنا
> وهايبقي الزعيم كمان
> لانه الوحيد اللي بيشوفك وبيطلع عليك القديم والجديد والنص نص كمان
> ...


*خدى حق الآيس كريم واتزحلقى من هنا ...هبعتهولك تمن أربع مخرومين :99:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خدى حق الآيس كريم واتزحلقى من هنا ...هبعتهولك تمن أربع مخرومين :99:*




لا يا بابا لا
لست انا التي تتزحلق من هنا
ولا تترشي بتمن اربع مخرومين
لازم اتعزم وتعزم باقي اافراد العصابه معايا كما









الا لو ...........





























لو بقوا


تمن انصاص ماشي ممكن افكر وقتها

واتزحلق  :99:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يوليو 2012)

*تمن أنصاص يعنى أربعة جنيه بحالهم يا مُبزرة ؟؟؟*
*على " أيامنا " كنا ندخل بيهم سينما وناكل سندوتشات شاورمة ونشرب شويبس ونحوش الباقى كمان *


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تمن أنصاص يعنى أربعة جنيه بحالهم يا مُبزرة ؟؟؟*
> *على " أيامنا " كنا ندخل بيهم سينما وناكل سندوتشات شاورمة ونشرب شويبس ونحوش الباقى كمان *



ياجدو انت قولتها علي"  ايامكم " كان فيه البركه
ههههههههههههههههههههه :gy0000:

علي ايامنا بقي شوشو حاشر نفسه في كل شلن في الربع جنيه
والفلوس مركبه جناحات بلاستيك ومش بتقعد :gy0000:

يبقي خلاص
تتدخلنا سينما وتاكلنا سندويشات شاورمه وتشربنا شوبيس
ايامكم مش احسن من ايامنا بقي

ويالا يا عصابه اتجمعوا واعملوا مظاهره
قدام موضوع عبود





المناضله نيفينا:08:


----------



## white.angel (5 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ياجدو انت قولتها علي"  ايامكم " كان فيه البركه
> ههههههههههههههههههههه :gy0000:
> علي ايامنا بقي شوشو حاشر نفسه في كل شلن في الربع جنيه
> والفلوس مركبه جناحات بلاستيك ومش بتقعد :gy0000:
> ...


*سينما ... وشاورمه ... وشويبس*
*كدة مرتب الرجل طار *
*لما الايس كريم ... حد ادنى اربعه جنيه ...
 وحد اقصى مفتوووووووووووووح ... *
*كل اللى انت طلبتيه دة ... هيخلص تحويشة العمر ...*
*وعبود لسه بيكون نفسه يا مفتريه .... *
*بس لو هتاخدينى معاك فى الفسحه دى .... يبقى انت على حق *
:99:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *سينما ... وشاورمه ... وشويبس*
> *كدة مرتب الرجل طار *
> *لما الايس كريم ... حد ادنى اربعه جنيه ...
> وحد اقصى مفتوووووووووووووح ... *
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه تعالي يا جميل
وانا مالي ياختي 
هو اللي قالي ويستحمل بقي :gy0000:
اينعم نعم عزمني لوحدي :08:
بس انا مش بحب اخون اصدقائي في حزبي
الغلاسه والعصابه 
لازم اجمعهم ونروح ايتها مكان مع بعضينا


وعبود قدها يابنتي
صوح يا بودي :t9:


----------



## white.angel (5 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه تعالي يا جميل
> وانا مالي ياختي
> هو اللي قالي ويستحمل بقي :gy0000:
> اينعم نعم عزمني لوحدي :08:
> ...


*تمام ... يبقى عبود يجيب البركه اللى على ايامهم وييجى *
*وهتتدبر :99:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *تمام ... يبقى عبود يجيب البركه اللى على ايامهم وييجى *​
> *وهتتدبر :99:*​


 *يالا ياعصابة من هنا ...هتستولوا على موضوع الواد ؟؟؟*
*طيب ماشى لما تطلع نتيجة الثانوية وتكون كويسة بمجموع حلو هنعزمكوا عزومة من بتوع " ايامنا " أحنا*
*مش بتاعة شباب اليومين دول ...وتشوفوا بقى *
*" أيامنا " والا " أيامكوا " السودة والمهببة هباب السنيين*
*مع العلم ..هو كرسى واحد فى السيما تقعدوا عليه أنتوا الأتنين*
*وشندوشت فلافل تقسموه ..والفشار تجيبوه معاكم من البيت *
*واللى نفسها فى شكولاتة الجو حر وهتسيح فبلاش منها*


----------



## white.angel (5 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يالا ياعصابة من هنا ...هتستولوا على موضوع الواد ؟؟؟*
> *طيب ماشى لما تطلع نتيجة الثانوية وتكون كويسة بمجموع حلو هنعزمكوا عزومة من بتوع " ايامنا " أحنا*
> *مش بتاعة شباب اليومين دول ...وتشوفوا بقى *
> *" أيامنا " والا " أيامكوا " السودة والمهببة هباب السنيين*
> ...


*افرض **نيفو **عايزه تدخل فيلم تايوانى ... وجنابى فيلم هندى*
*هنلف بالكرسى ... :t9:*
*لا فلافل ايه ... ماحنا هنتعزم بعد الصيام :gy0000:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يوليو 2012)

:11_9_12[1]:
*انا هنا على فكره و لسانى بداء يتحدر علشان يقابل الايس كريم :a63: هههههههههههههه*
* عايزين نبطن  الارضيه الى حولين التوبيك ده بقطن و ريش نعام و مراتب-- *
* علشان عبود لو دخل و فكر يطير حد فينا او يزحلقه ننزل على حاجه طريه بره التوبيك بردو ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :11_9_12[1]:
> *انا هنا على فكره و لسانى بداء يتحدر علشان يقابل الايس كريم :a63: هههههههههههههه*
> *عايزين نبطن الارضيه الى حولين التوبيك ده بقطن و ريش نعام و مراتب-- *
> *علشان عبود لو دخل و فكر يطير حد فينا او يزحلقه ننزل على حاجه طريه بره التوبيك بردو ههههههههههههههههههه*


*أتفضلى ياستى*
*عاجبك كدة ؟؟؟*
*أهى الزباين أتلمت *
*أستنوا لما نتيجة الواد تطلع ونشوف ...يمكن ترسى على كيس شيبسى من اللى عيه ( عرض ) ..ونخلص منكم جميعاً*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (5 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عسسسسسسسسسسسسسل الولد دا ربنا يخليكم لبعض ....بس ع فكرة انت الغلطان لما ابنك كده ذكي و لسانه ما شاء الله  و شكله مش طلعلك ابداً .......بتقولوا الكلمتين دي ليه و تحط نفسك في هذا الموقف ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يوليو 2012)

عبود الايس كريم من ايام شم النسيم
يعني نجاح الواد ليه هديه تانيه خالص

وخليني ساكته بدل ما اسيح كدا
والم المنتدي كله عليك مش العصابه بس

وبراحتكم يابنات


هههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> عبود الايس كريم من ايام شم النسيم
> يعني نجاح الواد ليه هديه تانيه خالص


*كان آيس كريم ليكى *
*وترمس بحمصاية شام واحدة لـ " شقاوة "*
*وأنتوا الأتنين نفضتوا لى ...*
*مافيش آيس كريم ...*


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2012)

*عبود مش تنسينى انا حبيبك
عرفتلك يمن اللى خرم الربع جنية الاجابة جاوبتك
عارف لو مش تعزمنى 
حق الاجابو بتاعت الربع جنينة 
هصلت عليك 
ادارة حسب الغلاسة كل من
شقواة  ونفيين  وايت انجل 
وسمعنى سلام ان مكنتش انت هيدلعنى اة مكنتش انت هدلعنى مين هيدلعنى
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أغسطس 2012)

*أما براوة*

*كثيرا ما يحلو لى ترتيب المستندات كمبيوترياً على صوت " نجاة الصغيرة "*
*يعنى الصوت المخملى ...يعنى الرقة والعذوبة ..*
*يعنى الدلع كله ..يعنى الألحان ..يعنى الكلمات ...*
*يعنى ...الحُب ..يعنى كل حاجة*
*يعنى ....*

*ثم جاء الواد اللمض ...*
*وأنصت بأهتمام لما وجدنى أتمايل طرباً مع " نجاة " وأدندن معها ..*
*صمت قليلا ريثما أستمع لأغنية( أما براوة ) ...*

*ثم فجأنى بقوله :*
*- بابا ..بتعمل أية ؟*
*= بأنضف شوية فايلات ع الكمبيوتر وباختصرها *

*- يعنى بتشتغل ؟*
*= حاجة زى كدة *

*- ومشغل نجاة الصغيرة لية ؟*
*= كدة ...مزاج أهلى *

*- أشمعنى أنا لما باشغل الأغانى وأنا باذاكر بتقولى مذاكرة أية الهباب دى ؟*
*= عشان المذاكرة عايزة تركيز*

*- والشغل عايز توهان ؟*
*= عايز أية يالمض ماتسيبنى أركز*

*- ونجاة هى اللى بتساعدك ع التركيز وأبنك بيشتته ؟*
*= يخرب بيت الخلفة على اللى عايز يخلف *

*- خلاص خلاص مش تزعل ..يعنى أية " براوة " ؟*
*= البراوة هى فتحة فى البيوت الريفى بحذا السقف كدة ..بيحطوا فيها " القُلل " عشان تسقع ...*
*وأوعى تسألنى هو على " أيامكوا " كان فيه قُلل !!!*

*- لأ مش دة سؤالى ما تخافشى ..سؤالى حاجة تانية خالص*
*= أشجينى ..صدعنى ..*

*- أصلها بتقول : " أروح له والا أروح أشرب حَدانا " ...يعنى أية ؟ *
*= يعنى تدخل تشرب من قُلة حبيبها وألا تروح تشرب فى بيتها *

*- يعنى واقفة له ع الباب برة بتشاور عقلها تدخل تشرب عنده وألا تروح تشرب فى بيتهم ؟*

*= ايوة ..*
*- والواد دة عازب وألا أهله جوه ؟*
*= ياض هى الأغنية كدة ..ماحدش فكر اذا كان حبيبها لوحده وألا قاعد مع أمه ..*

*- حتى ولو قاعد مع أمه ..أكيد هتكون ضريرة ومش شايفة زى كل الأفلام العربى البيض وأسود ..*
*= طيب ...*

*- وبعدين الأغنية بتقول : " أروح له وألا أروح وبلاش شقاوة " ..هى كانت عايزة تتشاقى أزاى ؟*
*= ولاه ..ولاه ..هتشتغلنى ع المسا ؟*

*- طب بذمتك بذمتك لو سمعت " هيفاء " هى اللى بتغنى الكلمات دى كنتوا قلتوا عليها أية ؟؟*
*= هيفاء ميييين يا ض ؟؟ ..أيش جاب لجاب ياحومار ..*

*- ايوة ايوة ..ماهى "هيفاء" لو كانت على " أيامكوا " كنتوا قلتوا شايفين الزمن الجميييل ..شايفين الكلمات ..شايفين الألحان *
*= أحنا بالنسبة لـ "هيفاء " شايفين الأجزاء ..مش شايفين حاجة تانية*

*- طيب ولية بتسيبوا المغنى وتركزوا على الحاجات التانية دى ؟*

*بصراحة ما عرفتش أجاوب الواد ..وطنشته ...وكملت مع نجاة*

*أما براوة ..براوة ..أما براوة *
*دوار حبيبى طراوة ...آخر طراوة ..!!!!*

*صحيح هى عرفت منين أن دوار حبيبها آخر طراوة ؟!!!!*
*وصحيح كمان لية ما ركزناش مع كلمات "نجاة" ...*
*وركزنا بس فى أجزاء هيفاء والذين معها ؟؟*

*حد عنده اجابة ؟!!*


----------



## white.angel (13 أغسطس 2012)

*مبدأياً اول مره اعرف ان براوه هى شباك القلل*
*انا كنت فاكره ان براوه دى يعنى "برافو " بس بلغة الصعايده D:*
*كنت بسمعها فى مسلسل الضوء الشارد وذئاب الجبل *
*المهم بقى*
*الواد عمل ايه فى الثانويه D: ؟؟؟*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *مبدأياً اول مره اعرف ان براوه هى شباك القلل*​
> *انا كنت فاكره ان براوه دى يعنى "برافو " بس بلغة الصعايده D:*
> *كنت بسمعها فى مسلسل الضوء الشارد وذئاب الجبل *
> *المهم بقى*
> *الواد عمل ايه فى الثانويه D: ؟؟*​​


* لالالالا برافو اية*
*دى مجازا مدح *
*يعنى زى ما تشوفى كدة فستان حلو قوى تقولى الله ...يجنن*
*هو انتى بتتجننى فعلا ؟*
*طبعا لأ ...*
*لأنك مش محتاجة *


----------



## white.angel (13 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * لالالالا برافو اية*
> *دى مجازا مدح *
> *يعنى زى ما تشوفى كدة فستان حلو قوى تقولى الله ...يجنن*
> *هو انتى بتتجننى فعلا ؟*
> ...


*بردو هرررربت ومقولتش الواد عمل ايه فى النتيجه :smil15:*
*قول ماتتكسفش احنا ستر وغطى عليك ... سرك فى بلاعه :fun_lol:*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بردو هرررربت ومقولتش الواد عمل ايه فى النتيجه :smil15:*​
> *قول ماتتكسفش احنا ستر وغطى عليك ... سرك فى بلاعه :fun_lol:*​


*يعنى انتى كنتى قلتى عملتى اية فى نتيجتك ؟؟؟*
*كل المنتدى عارف والكل أتفرقع فى وشه كانز من أبو أتنين وربع :new6:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *صحيح هى عرفت منين أن دوار حبيبها آخر طراوة ؟!!!!*
> *وصحيح كمان لية ما ركزناش مع كلمات "نجاة" ...*
> *وركزنا بس فى أجزاء هيفاء والذين معها ؟؟*
> 
> *حد عنده اجابة ؟!!*


ههههههههههـ
إبنكـ دآ مآلهوش سمآع أغآنى قديمة تآنى :new6:
*وليهـ إحنآ بنركز* .. علشآن همآ مش بيركزآ غير على آلحآجآت دى



آلآ بجد برآوهـ .. مآطلعتش *برآفو *:t17:


*.،*
​


----------



## white.angel (13 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى انتى كنتى قلتى عملتى اية فى نتيجتك ؟؟؟*
> *كل المنتدى عارف والكل أتفرقع فى وشه كانز من أبو أتنين وربع :new6:*


*اوعدك اول ماعرف انا عملت ايه فى نتيجتى*
*هفرقع صواريخ فى المنتدى من ام نص جنيه :mus13:*

*الواد عمل ايييه ... اعترف:bomb:*​


----------

